# [Russian NR] 3BLD 31.21 Liliya Kamaltdinova



## SirWaffle (Aug 30, 2015)

So fast, congrats to her


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 30, 2015)

bruh, that pause at the end cost her sub30  still nice


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Aug 30, 2015)

Wow, she makes it look so easy  
Amazing solve!  Gotta beat that female WR Waffle!


----------

